# Automatic headlights features.... how to enable?



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Hey guys, 
So I ordered fogs for my SE, did the install, got the upgrade taken care of and had the dealer program it. Its all good now, but the auto headlights still dont work (or should I say, always work). When I turn the switch to the auto function, they stay on auto all the time, it does not shutoff during the daytime.

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm guessing that the SE does not have the necessary photolight sensor that enables it to determine the natural daylight levels and turn the auto headlamps on and off. 

That's just my 2 cents. Too bad because I love my auto headlights.


----------



## cRoutan (Sep 4, 2010)

*Wondering*

TCM, I am wondering if you have the RSE, with the flat panel and back up camera I think that the screen is automatically brightened or dimmed according to a photocell, if you don't have the RSE you probably won't have that, I could be wrong.

Question, did the auto-on switch come standard with the VW foglight kit? 

Sorry to jump on an oldish thread........I am a new owner wanting to add fogs and am looking for info.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I have an SE, and the fog light kit did include a new headlight switch, that has the auto headlight feature on it. But I have yet figured out how to make it automatic. Right now, if we use it in that position, they are pretty much always on.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

With the SE and the added fog light kit that is as automatic as it gets, you start the van headlights are on, you shut the van lights go off, thats it, there is no photocell involved.


----------



## liquidmachine (Oct 30, 2010)

*Simple*

Gosh, that's pretty simply put. Car on, light on. Car off, light off.


----------



## arizonaroutan (Jun 18, 2011)

*Just to clarify*

From what I am reading, after I install the fog light kit on my SE, I'm done. Since I don't have the information center option, there is no requirement to visit the dealer to activate anything, correct?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

arizonaroutan said:


> From what I am reading, after I install the fog light kit on my SE, I'm done. Since I don't have the information center option, there is no requirement to visit the dealer to activate anything, correct?


You still need to go to the dealer to have the fogs activated. They need to hook up the the computer to update your VIN with that accessory, lame, but has to be done. You should be charged about a 1/2 hours shop rate.


----------

